# [User des Jahres] Wahl 2012



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2012)

es geht los...


----------



## Perfektionist (20 Dezember 2012)

jetzt schon? ich hätte jetzt damit erst zu 24:00Uhr gerechnet...

...da hab ich meine Normierung  ja gestern gerade noch rechtzeitig abgegeben.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (20 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> jetzt schon? ich hätte jetzt damit erst zu 24:00Uhr gerechnet...



Da schlaf ich schon lange...


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2012)

Bitte Abstimmen, jede Stimme zählt


----------



## Perfektionist (21 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Bitte Abstimmen, jede Stimme zählt


nu sind kaum 36h vergangen, und Du wirst schon ungeduldig? Da ist doch zum reiflich Überlegen und Klicken noch über ne Woche Zeit?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (21 Dezember 2012)

Mein Güte Perfekter, das war nur dazu da um den Thread zu Puschen.

Lieber Andreas, manchmal Nervst du nur einfach.


----------



## Matze001 (22 Dezember 2012)

Wieso bin ich falsch geschrieben 

Und wieso überhaupt auf der Liste?

Grüße

Marcel


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (22 Dezember 2012)

Matze_0815 schrieb:


> Wieso bin ich falsch geschrieben
> ...



Das war sicher Absicht. Im Falle eines Sieges von 
Dir wird der wegen Formfehler aberkannt.


----------



## Ralle (22 Dezember 2012)

Matze_XXX schrieb:


> Wieso bin ich falsch geschrieben
> 
> Und wieso überhaupt auf der Liste?
> 
> ...



Keine Ahnung, warum du dich falsch schreibst, RN hat dich doch richtig geschrieben oder???


----------



## Ralle (23 Dezember 2012)

Eh RN, wehe, du änderst noch mal in meinen Beiträgen rum !!!! *ROFL*

Dann lauere ich dir gemeinsam mit Gerhard auf, im Netz, gleich um die Ecke.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (23 Dezember 2012)

Ralle schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Dann lauere ich dir gemeinsam mit Gerhard auf, im Netz, gleich um die Ecke.



Genau, dann nehmen wir den rostigen Zensor mal ganz unchristlich in die Mangel.


----------



## Perfektionist (24 Dezember 2012)

rostiger Nagel schrieb:


> Lieber Andreas, manchmal Nervst du nur einfach.


ich nerve dauernd, und das gerne. Einmal tief durchatmen hilft...

oder zweimal 

Helmut, lass Dich durch mich nicht aus der Ruhe bringen. Aber ich geb zu: ich bin ein schreckliches Kind.


----------



## rostiger Nagel (27 Dezember 2012)

Am Sonntag ist Annahmeschluss, wer noch nicht hat, bitte abstimmen.


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Dezember 2012)

hab schon... [CR/LF] (ich könnt einen Mod brauchen, der mir meine CR/LF editiert). Sonntag Annahmeschluss? ja, 9:18 Uhr  , das ist ja Samstag abends


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2012)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> hab schon... [CR/LF] (ich könnt einen Mod brauchen, der mir meine CR/LF editiert). Sonntag Annahmeschluss? ja, 9:18 Uhr  , das ist ja Samstag abends



wenn du möchtest kann ich alle deine künftigen Beiträge löschen, sinnvolles ist ja schon lange nicht mehr gekommen.

Sag mal kommst du gerade aus der Kneipe?


----------



## Perfektionist (28 Dezember 2012)

nö, aber sag mal, bist Du schon oder immer noch auf Arbeit?


----------



## rostiger Nagel (28 Dezember 2012)

schon wieder auf der Arbeit, geht über die Feiertage durch


----------



## Perfektionist (29 Dezember 2012)

Na, denn hoff ich, Deine Tage sind dennoch ruhig (ich wünsch es Dir, aufrichtig).


----------



## rostiger Nagel (30 Dezember 2012)

Der Harald ist wieder gewählt worden, Herzlichen Glückwunsch und Danke für
die hilfreichen Beiträge im diesen Jahr. Bitte bleib da am Ball.


----------



## Perfektionist (30 Dezember 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Harald :sm24: und guten Rutsch!


----------



## Safety (30 Dezember 2012)

Hallo,
ich gratuliere PN/DP, er hat es auch verdient!
Auch ich möchte mich bedanken für die erneute Nominierung.
Maschinensicherheit scheint dann doch den einen oder anderen zu interessieren. Ich verspreche weiterhin das Thema zu bearbeiten.
Allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches 2013!


----------



## Onkel Dagobert (30 Dezember 2012)

Ja der Harald halt.
Ich habe ganz versäumt von meinem Stimmrecht Gebrauch zu machen. Aber das Ergebnis finde ich absolut ok.

Auch an die anderen Platzierten meinen Glückwunsch!


Gruß, Onkel


----------



## Lipperlandstern (30 Dezember 2012)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch Harald ....


----------



## Paule (30 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Harald,

herzlichen Glückwunsch und mach weiter so!


----------



## hucki (30 Dezember 2012)

Paule schrieb:


> Hallo Harald,
> 
> herzlichen Glückwunsch und mach weiter so!


*ACK*

Da kann man sich nur anschließen - Herzlichen Glückwunsch!


----------



## waldy (30 Dezember 2012)

Hi,
ich möchte nur sagen, das soclhe Umfrage finde ich Super.
Nur ich würde diese Umfrage ein bischen ändern, in meine Augen da fehlt noch was.

Ich würde mit Umfrage parallel ein totalisator einfügen, damit tippen, wer gewinnt am Ende.
Beide seite haben nur Plus.
Einer bekommt ein Geschenk und andere das Geld.
Und Hauptsahce - alle haben dabei Interes bei Teilnehmen!!!!!!!!

gruß


----------



## SoftMachine (30 Dezember 2012)

*Glückwunsch !!*

.
Hi Harald !

Ich gratuliere Dir, mach weiter so !
:sm3:
Gruss


----------



## Ralle (30 Dezember 2012)

Glückwunsch Harald, weiter so!


----------



## Tommi (30 Dezember 2012)

Harald, ich schließe mich den Glückwünschen an.

Gruß
Tommi


----------



## PN/DP (31 Dezember 2012)

*Danke!*

Vielen Dank für die Stimmen und für die Glückwünsche. Nächstes Jahr wird dann aber Safety gewählt!
Herzlichen Glückwunsch an Helmut und Safety als zweite und dritte Sieger.

Harald

Ich wünsche allen einen guten Rutsch ins 2013!


----------



## Larry Laffer (31 Dezember 2012)

Hallo Harald,
auch von mir, wenn auch nachträglich, herzliche Glückwunsche zum "User 2012".
Der Titel ist bei dir bestimmt ganz gut aufgehoben 8)

Gruß
Larry


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (5 Januar 2013)

Hallo Harald,

auch mein Glückwunasch zum User des Jahres 2012.

Ich bewundere Deine fundierten und detaillierten Antworten 
zu allen möglichen und unmöglichen Uhrzeiten immer wieder.


----------

